# New Tractor 4 snow removal



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

New to forum.

Second post.

Looking at buying a new tractor. Looking at JD2520, Kubota 2620.

Will be doing residential snow removal mostly and would like to have loader/backhoe on eventually.

Looking at front mounted snow blower both tractors with industrial tires.

I know it comes to preference but for the money which is the better buy. JD seems to be more user friendly?

Thanks

Ericher69


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I say go Green myself but like you said its preference.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Whatever you do, get hydrostatic. For snow removal it is a must. 

Would you rather: Stop, clutch, shift, go; or move your foot? Simple answer.

I would say go with the JD 2520 as I have a 3520 and couldn't be happier. Defietely demo the two machines in snow and see which performs better. 

By kubota 2620, did you mean B-2630, because they don't make a new tractor that is a 2620 as far as I know.

Whatever you do, I know you are going to be happy with what you get because they are both great companies and make a great machine.


P.S. Welcome to tractorforum


----------



## ericher69 (Mar 13, 2008)

Kubota does offer a new model in Canada B2320, B2620, B2920.

The link is below.

http://www.kubota.ca/index.cfm?app=products&a=list&product_catID=1&CFID=8186&CFTOKEN=29878

Thanks for the input.

ericher69


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Guess you learn something new everyday, haha


----------



## VT-Rider (Jun 29, 2008)

*JD 3320 versus Kubota 4430*

 I too have been looking for a CUT to blow snow... Everyone has told me to get a factory cab. I have one for my Honda 12 Hp tracked snow blower and find it is very nice on cold, windy winter nights...

I have sort of narrowed it down to either a JD 3320 or a Kubota 3030, with factory cab and front mount snow blower.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

SAME!!!!!

GREEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 

Notice how there is no orange smilie


----------



## VT-Rider (Jun 29, 2008)

*Front Mount or Rear*

 I've been advised to get a front mount snow blower with a scraper blade on the back. I've also been advised to get a rear mount snow blower with a FEL. 

How about someone out there with real experience with a snow blower? What works better? Whether green or orange??? :duh:


----------



## rtm038 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a JD2520 and really like it, but if I was gonna do residential snow blowing or plowing with a tractor, I would probably trade-in the 2520 for either a 3000 series JD with a factory cab or a Kubota B3030 cab tractor. 

Ryan


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Front Mount or Rear*



> _Originally posted by VT-Rider _
> * I've been advised to get a front mount snow blower with a scraper blade on the back. I've also been advised to get a rear mount snow blower with a FEL.
> 
> How about someone out there with real experience with a snow blower? What works better? Whether green or orange??? :duh: *


On your first question I think it depends on what your snow is like in your area. If you normally get lots of wet heavy snow you will want the FEL to move it since a blower will stuggle. If you get large amounts of fluffier stuff the front mount blower would be best. Basically plan on putting the most used implement on the front and save your neck from looking backwards all the time.

I think either color has great products so which one to buy is a personal preference and also depends on the quality of your local dealer. Go with the one that takes care of you the best

Please post pics of whatever you buy

Andy


----------

